# FS: 00 Audi A6 2.7TT Quatro 56k miles



## defkno123 (Oct 31, 2007)

Just what it says, I got a 2000 Audi A6 fs.
-56k miles -AWD -6 spd -2.7 TT -2 Owners
VIN: WAUED24B4YN124415
This thing is clean as ****!
New PA inspection
$10,500 I can be a little flexible on the price
Located at the dealership I work for,
Burns Auto Group
115 Lincoln Hwy
Fairless Hills PA 19030
Questions give me a call @ 215-943-1935
Ask for TJ


----------



## defkno123 (Oct 31, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## defkno123 (Oct 31, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------

